# Morecambe Bay Lightship



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody out there have any info on the Morecambe Bay Lightship, I believe she finished service in the 1950,s. Alan.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Anybody out there have any info on the Morecambe Bay Lightship, I believe she finished service in the 1950,s. Alan.


I believe the vessel is No 15 launched 1952. She is now known as T.S TRINITY. And is now berthed at Woodrolfe creek, Tollesbury. Riverblackwater Estuary.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

I cannot give you an exact date when she was withdrawn but am fairly sure that she was still in service in the early 1960s.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Barrie Youde said:


> I cannot give you an exact date when she was withdrawn but am fairly sure that she was still in service in the early 1960s.
> 
> Hope this helps.


21-03-87 Harwich moored. 25-05-88 Tenders for purchase to be received by T.T. What's puzzling, is what vessel was on station in Morecambe Bay from 1903 when the No 70 sank after a collision, until the beginning of the 50s.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info will now try Trinity House to see if they can help. Alan.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

cueball44 said:


> 21-03-87 Harwich moored. 25-05-88 Tenders for purchase to be received by T.T. What's puzzling, is what vessel was on station in Morecambe Bay from 1903 when the No 70 sank after a collision, until the beginning of the 50s.


I,ve found out that LV 94 was on station at Morecambe Bay from 1939 to 1980 with periods at Shipwash also LV 11 was on station in the bay from 1953 to 1988 also periods at St Gowan and loaned to Mersey Harbour dockyards for short periods. Now a restaurant in Rotterdam! at least was in 2008. LV 15 was only in the Bay for a short period in 1954. Whether LV 70 was ever raised from the sea bed after the collision with the "Abbot! I don,t know.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#6

"On station at Morecambe Bay until 1980."

Very many thanks for the reminder!


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

lv94 c1948 1939-1980 Shipwash and Morecombe Bay station http://www.20thcenturyimages.co.uk/trolleyed/7/30/600/index.htm
lv15 - 17.02.54-05.03.54 Morecambe bay station
lv14 - 24.10.56-25.08.59 Morecambe bay 
lv65 lv54 also served on Morecambe bay not sure of dates
I don't think lv70 was salvaged http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?139644


https://www.facebook.com/groups/787159187984566/?fref=ts


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

lv15 - 17.02.54-05.03.54 Morecambe bay station

http://www.feuerschiffseite.de/SCHIFFE/ENGLAND/LV15/lv15gb.htm

lv15 photo 1967 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rp1967-Lightship-Morecambe-Bay-photo-6x4-/361030673108


----------



## wolflyn (Mar 16, 2011)

lv72 also served on the morcambe bay station, after lv70 was sunk,,, but unsure of the dates


----------



## Graham0963 (8 mo ago)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Anybody out there have any info on the Morecambe Bay Lightship, I believe she finished service in the 1950,s. Alan.


I served on LV11 on the Morecambe Bay station from 1970 till it was taken off station and replaced with a LANBY around 1973. The last I heard she was a restaurant in Rotterdam


----------

